# Trivia 1/26



## luckytrim (Jan 26, 2019)

trivia 1/26
DID YOU KNOW...
Population of Springfield ( The Simpsons) –30,720
Population of Bedrock (The Flintstones) – 2,500


1. Little Liechtenstein  is sandwiched between what two  countries ?
2. Who was POTUS When ;
The Berlin Wall came down...
3. Name That Flick ;
Kim Basinger portrays an alien from another  planet...
4. Ad Slogan ;
'Taste the sensation!'
5. One of the world's better known humanitarian organizations  is CARE 
International. What does the acronym CARE stand  for?
6. You know you're going to lose something when a surgery name  ends with
this suffix...
7. What U. S. president released control of the Panama Canal   ?
8. What would an Englishman call a hickey?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
1/2 inch of ice on a utility wire adds 3 1/2 pounds per foot  of utility
line.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Switzerland and Austria
2. George H. W. Bush
3. My Stepmother Is An Alien
4. York Peppermint Patties
5. Co-operative for Assistance and Relief  Everywhere
6. -Ectomy
7. Jimmy Carter
8. Love Bite

TRUTH !!
Utility poles are typically spaced about 125 ft (38 m) apart  in urban areas,
or about 300 ft (91 m) in rural areas

If there’s 1/2 inch of ice (weighing 3.5 pounds per foot) on a  power line
and the distance between the power poles is 300 feet, the  weight is 1,050
pounds more than it normally is.


----------

